# Meet Clyde



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

well, ok. So ya can't meet him just yet but he's in the process of becoming. So far he's 6' 2 inches long and looks exactly as I sketched him. Um..I can't draw  Next will be some foam ( if needed ) and some chicken wire. Oh, also some pens and wire to make the claws. Odd fact that I didn't know. Crocs have 5 toes on the front feet 4 on the back. Alligators have 5 on both.

I figured Agnes ( my future mistress, as I'll be spending many lonely nights with my hands carressing her lol)/Swamp witch needed a " pet " to clean up the many bones from the meals she makes in that old cauldron of hers. So she keeps Clyde tethered to a stake.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

so far, so good


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The joys of pvc pipe! Looks great so far!
What plans for the head?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats gunna be cool. I had to go back and read the whole post again. I read my mistress and got all kinds of screwed up. LOL.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I honestly have no game plan for what I'm going to do other then I've been collecting pics online of crocs. I figure I can make the teeth and layer papier mache over them to hold them in place yet still have most of the teeth showing. I think buying stuff is cool but I see other people making some of the neatest faces and stuff out of papier mache and want to be a part of that crowd. Today I actually started off making attempts at drawing a face for a witch that I though maybe I'd make out of papier mache ( what's the correct spelling for that anyway? ) It was soooo pitiful . I can't believe the talent some people have. But then again, when you visit a site like Stolloween's page...the last thing you should do is start sketching lol. Awesome work on that site. I love the witches. Well, all of it really. So maybe if I don't give up I'll be able to work on my drawing skills and then be able to apply that to papier mache. 

We'll see. Time will tell


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I know I know ...a skeleton anteater headed alligator..

you have a good start go with the flow


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oops, I feel stupid. I scanned the first section to get to the picture and read it as 6 inches, then saw the pipes. I was wondering what you'd use that mini piping for and where to buy it! Oh dear......

Agreed about Stolloween's site, his stuff is amazing. I'm about half-way through making 2 pumpkins based on his Pumkin Patch ones. People on this forum are so clever!!!!

Can't wait to see the next stage of you not-so-mini croc!!!!!

Ana


----------

